# Lian-Li PC65 Case Mod



## Xazax (Aug 19, 2009)

Project Reaper

Opening statement and objective
Me and my friend have been talking about doing a case mod, we've been kicking the idea around and now finally decided to try it. The idea of this mod to make a AMD Gamer, with a reasonable price-tag. I want to make this stand-out from everything else anyone has seen before, with stunning looks, great performance, and most importantly price. When one considers a watercooling gamer from big brands, like gateway, Dell, and HP most are $5000, i plan is to make this perform like those $5000 PC's at 1/5 the cost of them. By custom modding the case for looks and style thus making it unique and valuable while getting some Insane overclocks to truly show off its power.

This is a pet project, and is going to be sold once it is finished. If you are interested at all drop me a line via PM.

Initial Idea's and Thoughts
To start off, we decided that were going to paint the case inside sateen black outside a high-gloss black. We'll add some green lights inside the case and green tubing to make it livid, but keep some parts aluminum and polish them to make them shine such as the HDD cage, and part of the inside near the DVD-ROM bay. So the lights reflect and almost give a "glow"

Were going to make an extension to the case, basically making this mid-tower a full tower. Were going to make a full length bottom "Bay" if you will, were the PSU will be relocated, and were the MCP655 Pump and MicroRes will sit.

The triple Rad will go under the top, with 3x120mm Fans, going to cut the top and put fan grills and filters in.

08/19/2009 Update
Found a nice Decal, that we will blow up and put on the right side panel.

HardWare 

None ATM Until further Notice/decision. 

WaterCooling
Swiftech Apogee CPU WaterBlock
Black ice Pro Triple Rad
Swiftech Micro Res
MCP655 Pump
1/2" Green Tubing

Miscellaneous
3x 120mm fan
2x 80mm fans
5x 120mm Fan Grills

Original Looks

Some Pictures Courtesy of AlthonX2 whom i got the case from 



























Planning Designs














Questions,Comments,Advice is very much welcome!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 19, 2009)

/subscribed!

Love Lian Li water mods.


----------



## Akumos (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck, looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmmmm, interesting. What are you making the extension under the case out of? And are you going to try to make it seamless, like original part of the case?


----------



## Xazax (Aug 25, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Hmmmmm, interesting. What are you making the extension under the case out of? And are you going to try to make it seamless, like original part of the case?



Were going to make it look seemless like it was "originally" part of the case


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

Subscribed......I have the same case, 2 of them to be exact.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 25, 2009)

This will be nice!


----------



## Xazax (Aug 25, 2009)

Were just waiting on the WC parts to arrive also my friend has work this whole week, so hopefully by the weekend ill have some updates for you guys.


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

Very Nice!

Are you going to do that image as a print for the side?

I can hook you up, just let me know!


----------

